# Selection dates.



## Blarneystinson (17 Feb 2021)

Hello all, 

I was just wondering if anyone knew when they are doing selections with coved going on for trades that aren't currently in demand?

I am on the CL for traffic tech (30ish spots left)as well as AVN and ACS but they are closed now for this fiscal year.

Was just hoping someone knew something. Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## PL90 (2 Mar 2021)

I'd like to know the same thing.


----------



## TempoBeatNegative (2 Mar 2021)

PL90 said:


> I'd like to know the same thing.


I believe April, since thats the new fiscal year. could be wrong, but I was told my trade I choose is full, but after April it will be open again.


----------



## PL90 (5 Mar 2021)

I've just finished my online recruitment application and 2 out of 3 of my preferred roles aren't in demand (Infantry and Combat Engineer), the third one being Gunner, which is in demand. I'll let you know how quickly things go from now on.


----------



## zekeanddestroy (3 May 2021)

PL90 said:


> I've just finished my online recruitment application and 2 out of 3 of my preferred roles aren't in demand (Infantry and Combat Engineer), the third one being Gunner, which is in demand. I'll let you know how quickly things go from now on.


Hey man. I'm also applying infantry reg force. Have you gotten any updates on your application?


----------



## Cezary905 (6 May 2021)

zekeanddestroy said:


> Hey man. I'm also applying infantry reg force. Have you gotten any updates on your application?


I applied for Gunner also and just got onto the CL end of March


----------



## M3LT (7 Jan 2022)

Where do you see the spots left for any given trade?


----------



## cyber_lass (17 Jan 2022)

M3LT said:


> Where do you see the spots left for any given trade?


They don't release those numbers. Sometimes i have heard recruiters telling you these numbers, but generally they don't tell you.


----------

